

Believe Me, It's Torture - danso
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2008/08/hitchens200808

======
parfe
I wish I could say this was a dark time in my country's history but it was
this decade. It was my generation.

It wasn't slavery 6 generations ago (which is not really that long), or the
trail of tears nearly 200 years ago.

It was freedom loving Americans in an enlightened age torturing prisoners out
of fear and spite.

And more than half the nation thought this torture was justified and should
not be investigated.

[http://www.gallup.com/poll/118006/slim-majority-wants-
bush-e...](http://www.gallup.com/poll/118006/slim-majority-wants-bush-era-
interrogations-investigated.aspx)

~~~
corin_
It was only banned by Obama just under 3 years ago, and this is one of those
things where it wouldn't suprise me if it had been used since as well.

I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist, but it's not hard to imagine either a
group of interogators, or even a couple of rogues, thinking "screw this new
rule from that weak president" and going ahead with it, sans paperwork.

